# Fluorescent fixture question



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Assuming it still works, is it damaging to a light fixture to run it with fewer bulbs than there are spots for?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Doubtful. Ballasts are designed to power x number of bulbs for example either two or four bulbs per ballast. Some fluorescent fixtures will not operate properly if some bulbs are burned out, not sure if this causes damage or due to lack of circuit. If the fixture has more than one ballast or on/off switch just use the correct amount of bulbs for that switch ie: 8 bulb fixture will have two ballast for four bulbs each, so use 4 bulbs. If you wanted to use 6 try lighting it with the 6 bulbs, if the circuit that is less 2 bulbs works without flickering I would say use it. At worst it may prematurely burn out the ballast, but T5 ballasts are about $30 bucks to replace so not a big deal. Hope this helps


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It really depends on the specific ballast. Electronic ballasts often have more options than the older magnetic type. this will usually be stated on the ballast. As an example I have some T8 ballasts that are designed for either 4 or 3 tubes. They could be setup to run on 3 and have the fourth come on for a portion of the time the fixture is powered on.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

OK, it's electronic so I think I'll give it a shot  Thanks guys!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If the lamp runs without the banks full then it's alright. It's not like it will feed more juice into the bulbs or fry itself from excessive electricity. I've had a T8 fixture in my basement running 1 bulb for 6 years now with no problems


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome, thanks!



altcharacter said:


> If the lamp runs without the banks full then it's alright. It's not like it will feed more juice into the bulbs or fry itself from excessive electricity. I've had a T8 fixture in my basement running 1 bulb for 6 years now with no problems


----------

